# Lựa chọn kê bàn thờ theo phong thủy mang lại may mắn, bình an



## thieugau1 (31 Tháng năm 2020)

* Theo phong thủy bàn thờ phải được đặt nơi có khí trường tốt nhất của ngôi nhà. Hướng cũng phải hợp với mệnh gia chủ, đặc biệt tuyệt đối tránh bố trí phòng thờ ở những vị trí cấm kỵ. Vậy lựa chọn kê bàn thờ theo phong thủy như thế nào là đúng. Hãy cùng theo dõi bài viết ngay sau đây để có được nhiều kiến thức về phong thủy phòng thờ nhé.*

* Lựa chọn kê bàn thờ theo phong thủy mang lại may mắn, bình an*
Theo quan niệm của người Phương Đông nói chung, người Việt nói riêng, phòng thờ được coi là thế giới tâm linh thu nhỏ, là nơi trang trọng và thiêng liêng nhất trong căn nhà để thờ cúng, thể hiện sự biết ơn và tưởng nhớ gia tiên, những người thân đã khuất. Chính vì vậy việc lựa chọn và *kê bàn thờ theo phong thủy* hết sức được chú trọng.


_Hướng kê bàn thờ theo phong thủy _
Từ tuổi của gia chủ có thể tra ra mệnh, từ đó gieo quẻ bát quái, xác định hướng tốt xấu để chọn được hướng đặt bàn thờ hợp phong thủy. Tuy nhiên, các bạn cần chú ý rằng quẻ mệnh phong thủy khác với quẻ mệnh tử vi. Chúng ta có hai loại quẻ mệnh như sau:
– Loại quẻ mệnh thứ nhất: Đông tứ mệnh và Tây tứ mệnh
Đông tứ mệnh là những người thuộc các hành Thủy, Mộc và Hỏa. Tây tứ mệnh là những người thuộc các hành Kim và Thổ.
– Loại quẻ mệnh thứ hai: Đông tứ trạch và Tây tứ trạch.
Đông tứ trạch là các hướng: Đông, Đông Nam, Nam và Bắc. Tây tứ trạch là các hướng: Tây, Tây Bắc, Đông Bắc và Tây Nam.
Sau khi xác định được tuổi của gia chủ thuộc loại nào trong hai quẻ mệnh thì kết hợp hai quẻ với nhau, chúng ta có thể phối hướng đơn giản như sau: Người mệnh Đông tứ mệnh hợp với hướng ở Đông tứ trạch và người mệnh Tây tứ mệnh hợp với hướng ở Tây tứ trạch. Nếu tuân thủ theo quy tắc này thì sẽ sinh đại cát.
Ngoài ra, tùy thuộc theo từng tuổi, từng can, ta có thể xác định được hướng tốt xấu để đặt bàn thờ.


* Vị trí kê bàn thờ theo phong thủy*
Theo phong thủy, vị trí bố trí phòng thờ hay đặt *bàn thờ* trong nhà chiếm tới 70-80% giá trị trong phong thủy. Phòng thờ, bàn thờ phải được đặt nơi có khí trường tốt nhất của phong thủy ngôi nhà, tốt so với mệnh chủ nhà để mang lại tài lộc hay sức khỏe cho gia đình.
_Đối với nhà phố:_ Ngày nay với những ngôi nhà phố, khi thiết kế nhà ở, khu vực thờ cúng thường được đặt ở một phòng riêng biệt tại tầng trên cùng của ngôi nhà, tôn kính trang nghiêm không phạm vào phong thủy, đồng thời cũng rất thuận tiện cho việc cúng lễ và hóa vàng ngoài trời. Không nên đặt ngay trong phòng khách dưới tầng trệt bởi không thông thoáng, nhang khói khó thoát và làm giảm tính tôn nghiêm.
_– Đối với những căn hộ chung cư:_ Không gian sinh hoạt bị hạn chế hơn, nên khi bố trí nội thất trong nhà kiến trúc sư thường sắp xếp nơi thờ cúng ở không gian phòng khách thông thoáng khí với các loại bàn thờ treo, kích thước nhỏ. Lưu ý không đặt ở vị trí có gió thổi hay ánh nắng chiếu vào vì nơi thờ cần tịnh âm.
* Những lưu ý khi kê bàn thờ theo phong thủy*

– Bàn thờ không nên trực xung với cửa chính
– Bàn thờ kỵ có gương đối diện
– Không đặt bàn thờ trên nóc tủ
– Bàn thờ đại hung nếu đặt cạnh tường bếp hoặc nhà vệ sinh
– Không đặt bàn thờ ở phía dưới cầu thang, dưới xà ngang
– Phía bên tay trái của bàn thờ luôn luôn phải giữ gìn sạch sẽ, đồ đạc gọn gàng
– Bên phải bàn thờ không được đặt đồ điện– Phía dưới bàn thờ không được để đồ đạc
– Khi lập bàn thờ thường lập song song với nhập trạch
– Không nên để phụ nữ mang thai động vào bàn thờ
– Bài vị trên bàn thờ không được kê sát tường
– Không đặt bàn thờ ngược hướng nhà
– Bàn thờ không được đặt ở cuối lối đi
–Bài vị Tổ tiên không được đặt cao hơn tượng Thần, Phật sẽ khiến trong nhà “hạ phạm thượng”;
– Không đặt bàn thờ Tổ tiên đối mặt với bàn thờ Phật;
– Bàn thờ Thần, thờ Phật nếu thờ chung một bàn thờ thì không nên đặt bát hương sát nhau.
Như vậy, chắc hẳn các bạn cũng đã phần nào hiểu được phong thủy phòng thờ và cách *kê bàn thờ theo phong thủy* hợp nhất với nhà mình. Hi vọng rằng bài viết trên đây sẽ hữu ích cho các gia đình trong việc chọn hướng đặt bàn thờ, *tủ thờ* và luôn gặp may mắn, cát lợi.
Việc chọn hướng đặt ban thờ theo phong thủy là rất cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, để đơn giản và chính xác hơn, bạn có thể xem xét nhờ tới các nhà phong thủy uy tín để được giải đáp tường tận.
Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn liên quan đến việc tìm hướng đặt bàn thờ nhà chung cư nói riêng và phong thủy thờ cúng nói chung, các bạn có thể liên hệ đến số hotline của nội thất Bàn Thờ Việt 0986.666.242 để được tư vấn nhiều hơn về các loại bàn thờ cũng như mẫu mã, cách tìm hướng đặt ban thờ và kích thước cho phù hợp nhất với phong thủy.


----------

